

Comcast Looks Strong - donna
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2008/11/04/comcast-2/

======
donna
I'm not a fan girl of Comcast. Personally, I dislike their customer service
and that DVR archaic box. It is surprising to me, that I, like so many have
some how bought into the need to pay for their services.

